# Occupant notification requirements where?



## Yankee (May 20, 2010)

Small assembly space (gym), where do I find the scoping and requirements for fire alarm occupant notification devices? Tx


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for? 2006 Edition IBC

907.2 Where required—new buildings and structures.

An approved manual, automatic or manual and automatic fire alarm system installed in accordance with the provisions of this code and NFPA 72 shall be provided in new buildings and structures in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23 and provide occupant notification in accordance with Section 907.10, unless other requirements are provided by another section of this code. Where automatic sprinkler protection installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 is provided and connected to the building fire alarm system, automatic heat detection required by this section shall not be required.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

For that small gym, the trigger is 907.2.1.  The requirement to activate occupant notification is in 907.6.  The requirement for the devices is 907.9 (the 907.10 in Mtlogcabin's response is in error).

In the 2009 code it's easier:

Still, 907.2.1 for the trigger. 907.5 for the requirement to notify occupants, and 907.5.2 for the devices and their responses.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2010)

I stand corrected

The great thing about this board is

Iron Sharpeneth Iron

Thanks Gene


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

You'll notice I didn't say you made a mistake, mtlogcabin.  That would be FAR from the truth!

(Glad to be considered iron.  I've been called other things in the past)


----------



## Yankee (May 21, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> For that small gym, the trigger is 907.2.1. The requirement to activate occupant notification is in 907.6. The requirement for the devices is 907.9 (the 907.10 in Mtlogcabin's response is in error).In the 2009 code it's easier:
> 
> Still, 907.2.1 for the trigger. 907.5 for the requirement to notify occupants, and 907.5.2 for the devices and their responses.


The OL is well under 300 and I was concerned I might be missing another section somewhere, guess not , thanks


----------



## cda (May 21, 2010)

is this small gym part of a larger same business building/ space???

is there a fire alarm system already or proposed??


----------



## Yankee (May 21, 2010)

No, freestanding OL less than 200


----------



## peach (May 22, 2010)

Are you looking for "is a fire alarm required" or "is the voice evacuation message" being required?


----------

